

[Public WebGL] GL_RENDERER string needed for performant apps - kineticfocus
https://www.khronos.org/webgl/public-mailing-list/archives/1401/msg00010.html

======
Scaevolus
As Panopticlick shows, if you can run JS, you can already probably uniquely
fingerprint a user.

The GL_RENDERER string will add a few more bits of identifying information,
but allows driver specific workarounds for buggy implementations. It's user
agent sniffing all over again.

